# Jeff Davis/Appling



## wtruax (Sep 30, 2009)

I have not been up since summer, and am not going to make it up till halloween. Any reports from that area?


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah...overabundance of Florida Hunters!!!!  Mix that with a thinned out deer herd, jacked up lease prices, and unpredictable weather and you get a crappy season once again!


----------

